# EPI Dog- Flesh tissue in stool???



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All,

My boy has been diagnosed and on treatment for 2 weeks now. A few days ago I saw stringy red/pink fleshy tissue in his stool. I have seen a bit in there before but once he was on antibiotics he was fine and this time it was way more. At that time he had been on Tylan for about 3 days. I took him to the vet I was so freaked out and we ran parasite/Giardia tests and everything came back ok. The vet said he did not want to mess with any of his meds since he was just switched and said to keep an eye on it. That their intestinal wall is very thick and what is coming out is probably not making a dent. He said of course if there is actual blood to bring him in right away.

His next stool was very mucousy (clear) then his stool seemed to go back to normal. 

Tonight, 4 days later he just went to the bathroom and after some gas passed a stool that was firm but had even more flesh in it! Of course the vet called to check on him earlier today and I told him everything was fine. I am so freaked out has anyone else experienced this? Could the enzymes be too strong? He was on Panakare and tonight I just started switching him to Dianes 6x

He is on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Basics 1 1/2 tsp enzymes per 2 cups food. Ground to a powder and mixed w warm water, incubated for 30 minutes. 1/2 tsp Tylan added w a Pepcid pill. This is twice a day

Then he gets lunch with only probiotics and a multi vitamin.

I am so worried, any suggestions would be great. I will call the vet tomorrow morning


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

My Maverick doesn't have EPI, but she had mucousy stool. We give her a probiotic and a product called GI support. She did a 180 after we added the GI Support. I swear by the product.
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-GI-Support/999044.aspx


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My GSD, Max, has SIBO and had horrible diarrhea with it sometimes being dark bloody red, dark black and tarry and, sometimes, it had pink flesh in it too. Once he was on the Tylan, this all stopped. He has not had diarrhea since the beginning of June and is now much more stable from a GI standpoint. 

He gets his Tylan once a day now in the morning and a probiotic with his dinner. I feed him Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble with a raw turkey neck for each and every meal. All of his reluctance to eat is gone and he finishes each meal. 

Two weeks ago we diagnosed significant elbow dysplasia in both elbows and I now have this under control too. 

If I can help, please just ask. The diarrhea can be pretty freaky. If he is receiving medication, hang in there and give it time to work. Once it kicks in, you should see a signficant improvement.


----------

